# My first puzzles



## Mouse (16 Feb 2010)

These are my first puzzles. The Kingfisher was cut using cheap blades, the fieldfairs were done with FD special jigsaw blades


----------



## BMac (16 Feb 2010)

Mouse,

You've been busy! All that work is excellent and makes me even more excited about getting a scroll saw (been sick).

Brendan


----------



## Mouse (16 Feb 2010)

Hi Bredan,

All done on my modified SIP its a very nice saw for the price. I have found that quality blades are as important as the saw.


----------



## StevieB (16 Feb 2010)

Busy indeed! Scrollers usually take a photo of the back of the puzzle as well to show the lines of the pieces a bit better. Slow down a bit - you are putting ome of us to shame!

Steve


----------



## Mouse (16 Feb 2010)

StevieB":3gzxrx6f said:


> Busy indeed! Scrollers usually take a photo of the back of the puzzle as well to show the lines of the pieces a bit better. Steve



I was going to with the bigger one but dropped it turning it over :-({|= I had enough trouble putting it together as I cut it. :lol:


----------



## chrispuzzle (18 Feb 2010)

Well done! A great start.

What wood are you sticking the pictures on?


----------



## Mouse (18 Feb 2010)

chrispuzzle":ybuaw5mx said:


> Well done! A great start.
> 
> What wood are you sticking the pictures on?



Hi Chris,

Im using good quality 6mm Birch ply.


----------



## Olwyn (18 Feb 2010)

Hi There

Where do you get the birch ply from can you get it local or do you have to send mail order for it 

I could do with some, a chap I was talking to at work told me there was a place in Hull that sold it but he had fogot the name

Thanks
Olwyn


----------



## Mouse (18 Feb 2010)

Hi Olwyn,
I get it from ebay: http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/always-ho ... mit=Search.
I buy 4 sheets at a time 2ftX1ft and save on the postage. I have also had some of their 3mm and that was also good
I couldnt find any local but am interested if you do.


----------



## Olwyn (18 Feb 2010)

Thanks Mick

I'll order some in the next week or so I will still try and find this place in Hull and will let you know 

Thanks Olwyn


----------



## Carter Johnson (19 Feb 2010)

Great start! Beautiful pieces! Keep it up!

Carter


----------



## geoff3 (19 Feb 2010)

Hi Yoy East Yorkshire scrollers, I have was told the best place to go for birch ply is Burnetts on stone ferry, where the old bandstand used to be.
I havent been myself yet It was pixy aka Mal who told me. if you get a result please share. Geoff3


----------



## Olwyn (21 Feb 2010)

Thanks Geoff

Next week hope to be going to Hull and will have some spare time to have a look 

Thanks Olwyn


----------



## geoff3 (22 Feb 2010)

I would sugest google for address and details
suppliers or baltic birch in hull

CB North Ltd.
www.cbnorthhull.co.uk

Timber and Panel products
NR Burnett Ltd of Hull has supplied the trade and public with a vast range of quality internal and external timber and panel panels for over 70 years.
www.nrburnett.co.uk.....geoff3


----------



## Olwyn (1 Mar 2010)

Have been to Burnetts on Stoneferry they only sell 8x4 sheets cost £16 plus vat

I got a 4x1 sheet from the model shop near to the railway station for £8 inc vat which works out at £64 when i need some more will go to Burnetts with a saw to cut it and get it home easy

Hope this helps 

Olwyn


----------



## geoff3 (1 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the info olwyn
I thought burnetts had a cutting machine.if so was this an extra cost?


----------

